# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Asdreni, Aleksandër Staver Drenova

## Estella

Himni i Flamurit

Rreth flamurit të përbashkuar,
me një dëshirë e një qëllim,
të gjithë atij duk'iu betuar 
të lidhim besën për shpëtim.
Prej lufte veç ai largohet 
që është lindur tradhëtor,
kush është burrë, nuk frikohet,
po vdes, po vdes si një dëshmor!
Në dorë armët do t'i mbajmë,
të mbrojmë atdheun në çdo kënd, 
të drejtat tona ne si ndajmë; 
këtu armiqët s'kanë vend. 
që kombe shuhen përmbi dhe, 
po Shqipëria do të rrojë, 
për të, për të, luftojmë ne! 
O flamur, flamur, shenj' e shtrenjtë
tek ti betohemi këtu, 
pë Shqipërin, atdheun e shtrenjtë,
për nder'edhe lavdimn e tu. 
Trim, burrë quhet dhe nderohet 
atdheuet kush iu bë therror.
Përjetë ai do të kujtohet 
mbi dhe, nën dhe si një shenjtor!

----------


## heret a vone

Kjo eshte nje satire e mbetur ne doreshkrim e Asdrenit

PORTRET DIPLOMATI SHTATANIK

E ka shtatin tri pellembe
Dhe fytyren qeramidhe
Si sqepare ka ca dhembe
Dhe nje t'ecur karavidhe

Nje grusht kembe i ka miku
Ne kepuce fron te larte
Bark e koke si shiniku
Dhe nje pamje sysh, te tharte.

Dhe nga duart eshte i gjate
Po:shpesh-her i ka te gjata...
Gjith te duket t'jet'i urte
Po ne shpirt m'i zi se nata.

Kur shkon rruges s'e nxe vendi
Shkel e mfryhet si gjel deti
Djathte e mengjer hedh sy shpendi
Me menyra mendje-lehti.

Kur me shoket rri me fjale
Per t'i bindur sa q'u thote
Perpelitet mun si ngjale
Pa dhe trupn' e kthen si rrote.

Miqesine e ka per cipe
Peshe kurre s'i ka vene
Dhe sado q'i shtije kripe
Kripa shije s'i ka lene.

Di te sillet qysh te duash
Plot menyra ledhatare
Por menyrat po t'ia gjuash
Sheh si dhelper qenka fare.

Jet' e tija plot mistere
Si dhe letrat sibiline
Veperat si gjemba ferre
Rend si korbi pas stervine.

Ndrron perdita mij besime
Per qellime satanike
merr e jep e cfaq mendime
Me dredhi makjavelike.

Fjal' e tija ka te bindur
Vec per sa qe nuk e njohin
Sa per vepra s'eshte i lindur
Flas per vepra qe te ngrohin.

Nje bisede porsa nisi
I cthur fjalet si te doje
Djallezi q'e ka prej fisi
Sipas castit ne nevoje.

Se ka fryme diplomati
Le te mburret zoterija
Por qashtu me q'e do fati
Si lum ne dhe Shqiperija!

----------


## shigjeta

Asdreni (Aleks Straver Drenova, 1872-1947). Poet i shquar dhe publicist. Lindi me  11 Prill 1872 ne Drenove. I mbetur jetim ne moshe te re la shkollen e mesme dhe mergoi ne Rumani me 1889. Ishte aktivist ne komunitetin e shqiptareve te Bukureshtit. Nisi te shkruante poezi dhe publicistike nga fillimi i shek XX. Ne krijimet e para poetike te cilat i permblodhi ne librin Rreze dielli (1904), Asdreni vijoi ne traditat e poezise se Naim Frasherit, te cilat kishin karakter atdhetar. Nje tjeter permbledhje eshte  Endrra e lote (1912), e cila shquhet per pasurine e motiveve dhe nivelin artistik. Disa nga poezite e ketij vellimi titullohen Zeri i kryengritesve, Cperblimi etj. Ngjarjet qe pasuan renien e shtetit te lire kombetar shkaktuan tek poeti nje deshperim te thelle, qe u shpreh ne krijimet e periudhes 1914-1920 Shqiperia me 1914 Ne kete periudhe Asdreni shkroi nje sere poemash si Burri i dheut (1920), "Hymni i festes", "Fisniket e Shqiperise", "Republika Shqiptare", "Psallme murgu" (1930) "Trashegimi" (1935). Vellimin e vete te katert Kambana e Krujes nuk arriti ta botonte kur ishte gjalle. Asdreni vdiq ne Bukuresht ne 1947. Sot eshtrat e tij gjenden ne atdhe.

*Lulekuqja*

Lulekuqja e mjera
Asgjekundi ska shtepi
E shkon jeten narrati
Ajo seshte si te tjera
Ska stoli!

Fushes, kodres, del vetiu
Veres ngrohet, dimrit ngrin
Vete shkunde, vete mbin
Dhe, kur skuqe, vjen veriu
Dhe e perfshin

Neper kembe gjith e shkelin,
Vend ne kopshtet ajo ska
Dore ndihme kurrre spa;
As e mbjellin, as e vjelin
Shkoi u tha

Po vec ngjyra e saj si zjarri,
Si nje yll qe xixellon
Tere bota e imiton
Eshte shenje per se mbari
Nga shikon

Ajo ngjyre kur ze shfaqet
Mbreti frone shkon e le
Njerez rober fare ssheh
Vjen e drejta del ne faqet
Si Zot je

Ajo ngjyre ndato flete
Eshte shpresa qe tregon
Nje te ardhme qenderron
Eshte flamuri yne vete
Qe valon!

----------


## heret a vone

KTHIME

Kur te pashe me s'te lashe,
T'u afrova e s'tu ndashe
Dhe me ze t'embel te thashe:
"Sa te dua o moj vashe!"
edhe ne gjunje te rashe,
T'u luta gjersa u vrashe
Po nga zemera psheretita
U treta, u lebetita,
Se asnje fjale s'te qita,
Gjersa shpresen far' e ngrita
Se m'u merzit sa te prita,
Aq sa u ngrys edhe dita.
Vetem pastaj une u zgjova
Dhe mendjen time nderrova
Kur zemeren ta kuptova
Dhe ika e te harrova,
Nga tere mundimet shpetova
Si dhe shpirtin e qetova.
Pastaj ti mbremanet heret
Me vjen rrotull si nje shqerre
Si nje fytyre ne vere
Dhe me lutesh aqe here
Po tashti shëko te tjere
S'e ste dua moj e mjere.

DASHURO!

Shëko lisi si me flet
Fjale t'embla si me ushton,
Deget unj e me therret
Dashuro, se koha shkon!

Maj' e plepit gjithënje,
Kur tunt kryet me qorton,
Perpjek flete me çon ze
Djale ç'pret e s'dashuron!

Er' e malit me nje ushtim
Dhe mburimi qe kullon,
Gjithe me thone plot gezim:
Dashuro, se koha shkon!

Kopeshtit vasha qe po pret
Si zog pylli qe kendon,
Buzeqeshur me therret,
Djale ç'pret e s'dashuron!

Mua zemera gjith me rreh
Brenda gjaku me valon
Ma ndes mallin me ve re
Dashuro, se koha shkon!

Çdo gje rrotull me pyet
Djale ç'pret e s'dashuron
Ditet shkojn, jeta shket
Dashuro, se koha shkon!

----------


## heret a vone

NJE ORE LUMTESIE

Hena ndrinte porsi argjent
Kur nde kopshtije bashke vinim
Dhe me doren mbi krahun tend
Te ndihnja mbi bar te rrinim.

Ah, sa embelsire ndjeva
Kur doren ma zgjate
Atthere fare me s'e msheva
Miredashjen zemres sate.

Lulet na çonin nje ere
Shume te embel e te pelqyer
Edhe zefiret nga here
Na kujtonin pa kursyer.

Rrezet qe na pergezonin
Kur ishim te perqafuar
Dashurine na e shtonin
Me nje mall te pa rrefyer.

Sa fjal' t'mbla me thoshe
Kur perkedheleshim te dy
Dhe me syçkat bukuroshe
Me benje te mos ndahem nga ty.

Po dyshimi nuk me linte
te te besonj se ti me do
Si hena qe rrezet mshifte
Dhe i çonte ku desh ajo.

Veç athere kupetova
Se je zemer plot meshire
Dhe veten time e ngrova
Kur me puthe me deshire.

----------


## e vetmuara

heret a vone,
poezite e zgjedhura jane shume te bukura.
Duhet te kesh harxhuar nje qerre me kohe per ti 
zgjedhur dhe shkruar.
Je ma e mira e grupit.
Pershendetje.

----------


## StormAngel

Hyrje

Aleksandër Stavre Drenova, i njohur në letërsinë tonë me pseudënimin Asdreni qe nga ata poetë krijimtaria e të cilëve u përket njëherësh dy periudhave. Poezia e tij u shkri që nga faza e fundit e Rilindjes deri në periudhën e Pavarësisë. Poeti pati një jetë të gjatë krijuese, rreth dyzet vjet.
Asdreni lindi në fshatin Drenovë të Korçës më 1872. Mësimet e para i mori në Korçë. Që në moshën trembëdhjetëvjeçare shkoi në kurbet, në Rumani, ku vazhdoi shkollën e mesme, dhe më vonë fakultetin e shkencave politike, të cilin nuk arrit ta mbaronte. Për të fituar bukën e gojës dhe për të vazhduar studimet djali i ri detyrohet të bëjë gjithfarë punësh të rënda. Që herët lidhet me lëvizjen atdhetare të shqiptarëve të Bukureshtit dhe bëhet një nga përfaqësuesit më të shquar të saj. Në vitin 1900 filloi të botojë vjershat e tij të para në shtyp dhe të bëhet i njohur si talent i ri që premtonte. Poezia e tij e kësaj kohe ka karakter kushtrues, po poeti i ri nuk ka gjetur ende individualitetin e vet, është nën ndikimin e Naimit. Në të njëjtën kohë Asdreni botoi në shtyp artikuj me formë të përparuar demokratike dhe antifeudale. Më 1904 botoi vëllimin me poezi "Rreze dielli" që do të pritej mirë nga lexuesi dhe nga shtypi dhe do të përshëndetet nga Çajupi me fjalët entuziaste; "Tani besoj se Naim beu nuk vdiq, se vendin që la ai bosh e zure ti".
Asdreni u bë një nga udhëheqësit e lëvizjes atdhetare ndër shqiptarët e Rumanisë. Ai çeli një shkollë shqipe në Kostancë për fëmijët e mërgimtarëve shqiptarë, pasqyroi në shkrimet e veta ngjarjet e Shqipërisë, mblodhi ndihma për kryengritësit e Kosovës, bashkpunoi me Nolin për shkëputjen e kishës shqiptare nga kisha greke, ishte sekretar i mbledhjes së Bukureshtit që e kryesonte Ismail Qemali në vjeshtë të vitit 1912 dhe ku u vendos shpallja e menjëhershme e Pavarësisë. Jo më kot pikërisht në atë vit del në dritë vëllimi i dytë me vjersha i Asdrenit "Ëndërra dhe lotë" ku shfaqet plotësisht talenti i tij dhe që solli një ndihmesë të shquar në letërsinë shqiptare të Rilindjes.
Më 1914 Asdreni erdhi në atdhe që të ndihmonte në forcimin e pushtetit kombëtar, po, i zhgënjyer nga turbullimet e kësaj kohe, u kthye në Rumani. Ai priti me gëzim Kongresin e Lushnjes, i bëri jehonë flakë për flakë luftës së Vlorës. Pas vitit 1924 u tërhoq nga jeta politike, duke shprehur kështu në heshtje qëndrimin e tij kundërshtues ndaj regjimit të Zogut. Në fakt në vëllimin e tij të tretë me vjersha "Psallme murgu" të botuar më 1930 gjejmë aludime për këtë qëndrim të tij. Revoltën e tij Asdreni e derdhi edhe nëpër disa vjersha të mbetura në dorëshkrime. Por zhgënjimi i tij nga realiteti shoqëror politik i frymëzoi edhe vjersha pesimiste ose vjersha të ftohta që nuk janë që nuk janë veçse ushtrime formaliste. Gjejmë kështu çaste, rënieje në krijimtarinë e tij. Me rastin e 25-vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë, Asdreni u kthye në Shqipëri, po gjeti një pritje tepër të ftohtë nga përfaqësuesit e regjimit. Poeti shkoi sërish në Rumani për të mos u kthyer më kurrë në atdhe. Vitet e fundit të jetës përgatiti një vëllim "Këmbanat e Krujës".
Asdreni u bë i njohur si publiçist, por ishte edhe autor tekstesh shkollore e përkthyes. Po ai, para së gjithash, mbetet në letërsinë tonë si një poet i talentuar lirik. 
LIRIKA ATDHETARE E SHOQËRORE
Në lirikën e vet poetike Asdreni u rikthehet të gjitha temave të poezisë së Rilindjes, po u jep një frymë më të hapur kushtruese. Jo më kot ai lëvron kryesisht llojet e himnit dhe të marrshit. Të njohura janë vjershat "Betimi mbi flamur" (1907) që pas vitit 1912 u bë dhe është Himni ynë Kombëtar, vjersha "Përpara", që dallohen nga një stil patetiko-oratorik, i cili shpreh një patos të zjarrtë të brendshëm. Vargjet e shumta dhe dinamike dhe njëkohësisht të thjeshta, kanë një forcë komunikuese të veçantë.

Lart, Shqipëri,
ti je e zonja,
nga lufta sot mos ndalesh;
me trimëri
porsi shqiponja
armiqve mos iu falesh.

Krahas kësaj retorike që shkrihet në vjershën "Përpara" me një ndjenjë të sinqertë, gjejmë edhe lirika të tjera ku dashuria për atdheun shprehet më me thjeshtësi e spontanitet ndjenje përmes shkrimit të mallit për atdhe të mërgimtarit të djegur:

Me sa mall e sa dëshirë
Atë ditë po e pres,
që edhe unë atje i lirë
pranë prindërve të vdes! 
("Në mërgim") 

Asdreni si Çajupi, vë gishtin te plaga e dhimbshme e kurbetit dhe e dënon atë si shkëputje të forcave më të mira nga atdheu, dënon ata që e harrojnë vendin e tyre.
Poeti vijon ta lëvrojë lirikën atdhetare dhe pas Shpalljes së Pavarësisë. Më vonë kjo lirikë u drejtohet temave historike, merr një karakter më meditativ, po i ftohet deri diku frymëzimi.
Asdreni ka meritë të veçantë për thellësinë e problematikës shoqërore që lëvron për herë të parë në letërsinë tonë: ai shtron hapur çështjen e frymëzmit klasor, pasqyron konfliktin ndërmjet shtresave të larta dhe popullit, duke e parë këtë të fundit si forcë lëvizëse të historisë. Asdreni, madje, ëndërron për një çlirim shoqëror të masave të shtypura, po s'e ka të qartë prespektivën. Problematika shoqërore i frymëzon Asdrenit vjersha tepër të fuqishme si "Zëri i kryengritësve" (1912) "Çpërblimi" ku ballafaqohen klasat kundërshtare me një varg dinamik e një fjalor të ashpër. Edhe në këto vjersha ka retorikë, po ajo tretet në dufin e fuqishëm të revoltës. Te "Burri i dheut", duke i kënduar Luftës së Vlorës, Asdreni thekson karakterin popullor të saj dhe krijon një portret kolektiv të popullit të shfrytëzuar. Më vonë, më 1935 Asdreni do të shkruajë një vjershë po aq të fuqishme. "Trashëgimi", që jep një tabllo tronditëse të gjendjes së mjeruar politike, ekonomike, shoqërore e kulturore të Shqipërisë në kohën e Zogut. Një patos satirik tepër i ashpër përshkon vjershat "Fisnikët e Shqipërisë" dhe "Republika Shqiptare".
Tema shoqërore i ka frymëzuar Asdrenit edhe vjersha ku ai shfaq shpresën tek populli, si vjersha "Lulëkuqja" (1912), çuditërisht e thjeshtë dhe plot lirizëm, po edhe plot forcë ku nëpërmjet këtij simboli të gjetur bukur himnizohet populli dhe pohoet besimi tek ai.
Asdreni e pasuron letërsinë tonë edhe në lirikën e dashurisë dhe në lirikën e natyrës. Lirika e tij e dashurisë trajton tema të ndryshme dhe dallohet nga konkretësia, çiltërsia, thjeshtësia, nga një lirizëm i ngrohtë që shkrihet herë-herë me një humor të lehtë. Asdreni shkruan edhe balada me subjekt me këngë dashurore që u përhapën në popull.
Në fazën e dytë të krijimtarisë Asdreni shkruan lirika dashurie disi të stërholluara dhe abstrakte që dëshmojnë se rënia shpirtërore për shkak të atmosferës mbytëse që e rrethon, i ka dëmtuar edhe frymëzimin. Poeti kërkon shumë në fushën e formës dhe thith edhe nga rrymat moderniste të kohës, po jo me shumë sukses.
Në lirikën e natyrës Asdreni tregohet tepër origjinal duke na e dhënë natyrën (për herë të parë në krahasim me rilindësit e tjerë) të shkrirë me jetën e vet. Më shpesh në lirikat e veta të natyrës. Asdreni do na japë tablo të gjalla, konkrete e të dhimbshme të vendlindjes.
Asdreni e pasuron në mënyrë të veçantë poezinë tonë edhe në lëmin e formës, duke krijuar lloje të reja strofash e vargjesh, duke lëvruar madje edhe vargun e lirë. Ai sjell në letërsinë tonë një figuracion të begatshëm. Simbolet, krahasimet dhe epitetet e tij shquhen në përgjithësi për origjinalitetin e tyre. Poezitë më të bukura Asdreni i shkruan kur shkrin origjinalitetin në brendi e në formë me thjeshtësi. Poeti ka meritën që e lidhi poezinë tonë me poezinë bashkëkohore evropiane. 
Veçse në kërkimet e tij për forma të reja Asdreni nuk ka sukses kur nuk i mbetet besnik individualitetit të vet krijues.
Në poezinë e Asdrenit ka një farë racionalizmi që në vjershat më të mira mënjanohet nga shpërthimi i ndjenjës ose vështrimi i realitetit nëpërmjet prizmit të humorit të shëndetshëm fshatarak.
Asdreni është një figurë tepër origjinale dhe e ndërlikuar si poet. Poezia e tij, ndonëse nuk pati ndikimin e asaj të Naimit dhe të De Radës, e pasuroi në mënyrë të ndjeshme letërsinë tonë.

----------


## StormAngel

Dua

Mbi bar dua të prehem, 
të këndoj, të dëfrehem, 
të shoh rreth bagëtinë, 
kur hanë dhe pinë; 

të shoh fushat e blerta, 
bimët kur i fryen era, 
njerzit kur punojnë 
dhe çupat kur këndojnë! 

Ah, dua dhe lulet, 
kur i shfaqin pekulet, 
dhe fluturat që venë, 
mbi to dua të jenë; 

bilbili t'ia thotë 
nën diellin e ngrohtë.

Dua dhe Shqiperinë, 
se atje kam shtëpinë,
kur rrija nepër ferrat 
edhe lozja me sheqerrat; 

për këtë kam dëshirë 
dhe s'dua më mirë, 
atje dua të shkoj, 
sa të jem e të rroj!

----------


## StormAngel

I dashur Atdhè

Me vite jam larguar, 
i dashur Atdhè, 
por nuk të kam harruar, 
se shumë i ëmbël je. 

Kjo zemra më këndon 
për ty, o Shqipëri, 
por prapë më lëngon, 
se je në varfëri. 

Të fala të dërgoj, 
këndej ku jam Atdhè, 
gjithnjë po të kujtoj, 
se birin tënd më ke

----------


## StormAngel

Sa të dua o Shqipëri

Sa të dua, o Shqipëri, 
sa me mall ndiej e sa dëshirë, 
për ty gaz e dashuri 
mu në zemër më ka mbirë! 
Se për mua, o Atdhè, 
je një lule aq e vyer, 
sa nuk gjendet përmbi dhè 
shpirtin tim për të ushqyer! 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vlorës

Ti je balli me florinj, 
ti je lulja e Shqipërisë 
dhe trumbeta e lirisë. 
Pleq që ngjalle dhe të rinj, 
tërë kombi të sjell nder, 
me lavd emrin ta ka shkruar 
se ti trime vet' me duar 
fij't e flamurit ke tjerr! 

Je kurora me shkëlqim 
gurështrenjt', margaritarë, 
që do mjeshtër magjistarë 
t'i radhuan me qëllim. 
Zjarr lëshojnë, që verbon, 
si yj rrotull të shëndrisin, 
rreze njyrash, llamburisin, 
për sy bërë që lakmon!... 

...Rrotull fqinjët sa fuqi, 
sa mënyra nuk përdorin, 
me pahir që të na korrin 
çdo send, Vlorë, mban në gji! 
Mund e bij ke pas' armiq, 
me syt' katër gjith' pas arit, 
jasht' zakonit të shqiptarit, 
që s'shet besën për ca fiq. 

Por ti, Vlorë, mos u dro! 
Mbaj mburojën me qëndresë, 
se kush vetes i zë besë, 
e mat grushtin me këdo. 
Se dhe Deti mik kur fle, 
n'ëndrrat kryen një dëshirë 
mbret të jet' e zot i lirë 
veç për tokën q'i dha bè.

----------


## shigjeta

*Pamje vjeshte*

Shkoi vera
.....Si hije,
Fryn era,
.....Shi bie.

Lart qielli
.....Si plumbi,
Shkoi dielli,
.....Na humbi.

S'ka jetë-
.....Ra brymë,
Bar, fletë
.....Pa frymë.

Rri zogu
.....Te hajë,
Te shtogu
.....Mi majë.

Ka gojë;
.....Do jetën,
Ta rrojë
.....Të shkretën!

Gjahtari
.....Del gjahut;
Druvari
.....Dru krahut.

Del bujku
.....Mbleth berrat;
Te ujku,
.....Nër ferrat!

Larg fshatit
.....tingllime...
Rreth shtratit:
.....Dëfrime!

----------


## Eda64

VJESHTA NGA AZDRENI
U zhduk vapa,shkoi vera,
dhe bilbili me s'kendon.
erdhi vjeshta me te tjera,
syri yne qe i shikon
teret koha hapen  ret
ngjyra plumbi perseri
duket prap tjetr jete 
qe natyra nderron tashti
era fryen fletet bien
pemet zhvishet si nga mot
mali ,fusha me s'ka hijen
qe e kishte gjer ne sot.
bukurite jane zhdukur shiu e bryma zuri vend
bari lulet kopshti i bukur
u ndryshuan ne cdo kend.


por e mire eshte vjeshta 
sepse bujku gjithmon punon 
per te vjelur sot ka vreshta
neser arat po leron.
njerezit ne cdo ane
posa ngrihen ne mengjez
neper fusha cdo gje kajn
rendin mbledhin me kujdes.

Pra me pune gjith te rrojme
se vec puna ne na vlen
sepse ndryshe s'trashegojme
veren tjetr qe po vjen.

----------


## Liceisti

LETRË PREJ KATUNDIT TIM

Urdhëroni, zot, në fshatin tonë
me shtëpi të bardha si gjithmonë,
me avlli dhe porta pleqërishte
gjith' me buzëqeshje dhëndërrishte.
Kur dritaret qeshin bukurije
nga të vendit lule plot me hije:
borzilok i gjelbër që mban erë,
që të deh sikundër deh një verë;
me të bashk' e bufka magjistare,
që tërheq me pamjen ledhatare
dhe qershiz' e turpshme porsi vashë
q'i çel syth' e kuq të saj gjumashë.
Si dhe karafil e trëndafili
që padashur vjen të fton secili.
Po të hyni brenda do të shihni
si ju prehet syri nga q'e shtini.
Në të bardhë muret gjithë të lyer
si një trup i paqm' e i papërlyer;
Dhomat poshtë e rrotull bukur shtruar
gjithë me shtresa dore zonje shkruar
q'u shkëlqejnë ngjyrat qysh ylberi
me fytyra zhgabe dhe skifteri.
Prej shtëllungash dita pa u gdhirë
tjerrur lesht' e bardhë e fijedlirë
n'avlimend punuar ditë e natë
siç tek na me zell punojnë gratë.
Çdo q'u del nga duart e qëndisur
është gjith' lule e flutura stolisur
Më çdo send të vet e të shtëpisë
duket dora, mjeshtr' i bukurisë.
Pale diellit rrezet kur i çohen!
Faqe-faqe ngjyrat sheh si ndërrohen
dhe kur hën' e plotë vjen e bie
sheh pallate prrallsh plot magjije,
ku gjen krejt një pritje miqësore
si nër viset tona malësore,
tek ju presin jo më pak bujare,
zonja si dhe vajza shtatkrenare.

Urdhëroni, zot, në fshatin tonë
që pret dyerhapur si gjithmonë
se mundimi kot s'ka për t'ju vajtur
sado mend të keni për ta mbajtur.
Se një drek' e darkë do të gjeni
dhe një shtrat të lirë ku të fleni
dhe tek një i varfër po të shkelni
pa ju pritur mirë s'do të delni.
Ka secili miqtë për t'i prekur
Një lakror a mish a zog të pjekur,
vez' e petka gjalp' e kos a salcë
po gjith' aq të majmë mu si palcë.
Pale djathë, gjizë e dhallë!
Plot, se fshati ka mjaft gjë të gjallë:
dhen e dhi, si kecër ka dhe shqerra
lopë, viçër, dema dhe mëshqerra
nër kullota çuar me barinjtë
të shijojnë barin e kërthinjtë.
Dalëngadalë kur kthehen mbrëma herë
fyell e këmborë ziejnë n'erë.
Tufa-tufa malit kurse vijnë
të zë malli kur po blegërijnë
që t'ua mjelësh qumështin e majmë,
siç tek na q'e kanë mend sa mbajnë.

Urdhëroni, zot, në fshatin tonë
ky fryn er' e malit si gjithmonë,
se katundi ynë, fala Zotit,
është plot nga çdo prodhim të motit:
grurë ka, dhe misër e tërshërë,
pale vreshtat, zot, kur janë bërë:
t'ëmbël mjaltë rrushtë si ngaherë
që del syresh fort e shijshmja verë.
Ka dhe ara e qershi e thana,
por nër ne më shumë bëhen mana.
Porsi vëthë varg q'u mvaren sërët
gjersa skuqen, nxihen në të bërët,
që prej frytit tyre kaq të shquar
del një e pirë me emër të dëgjuar.
Pa ka dhe fasule t'ëmbla shumë,
se burimet rrjedhin porsi lumë.
Nër luadhe rritet bar me lule
dhe nër kopshte kunguj plot me tule.
Uj' i ftohtë derdhet nëpër kroje,
ujë q'ep shëndet po pive soje,
që del malit, shket përmes lajthie,
gur mi gur me sulmin ëngjërvie.

Pa ne kemi bujq e punëtorë
gjith' flori që del ku venë dorë.
Në fshat tonë burrat nuk përtojnë,
si diku, që gratë t'u lërojnë.
Ca dhe vatrës tyre në largohen
gjith' për fshatn' e vet ata mendohen,
nga të gjitha t'jetë plot shtëpia,
siç e do dhe nderi dhe vetija.

Portën miqve ne gjithmonë ua çelim
se zakonet, zot, ne nuk i shkelim
se ky vendi ynë mund ka të meta,
por për pritje miqsh i tretet jeta.

ASDREN

Shënim:  Poezia është shkruar për fshatin e tij të lindjes, Drenovën.  Nëse ka gabime, fajin e ka kujtesa.  Megjithatë, jam i bindur se poezia është e plotë.

----------


## [Perla]

*Vegim perendimi*

Me nje habie shoh tej largesiren
dhe rete nen vetull si dremitin
shoh rrezet qysh e prekin erresiren,
me mijra shtiza syresh qe rreshqitin.

I lodhur balngadale po zhduket dielli,
sikur dikush e heq pareshtur,
porsi nje liber i madh,mbyll faqet qielli
me pamjen e madheshtise se tij te heshtur.

Dhe hije e murrme vjen me fletet hapur,
me hovin e paprehur t'ameshimit,
nder thonjte e saj shpirtin duke ma kapur,
si bisha pa kurrfare perdellimi.

Dek hena me syte e saj depertonjes
dhe me veshtrim te thelle magjistari,
cdo send e namatis me hov qellonjes
me deh me plot menyra ginjeshtari.

Ne heshtje dhe ne endrra bote se paprekur
e caj mergimin e ndjenjave te mia,
me mendje tej pafundin duke ndjekur,
vezhgoj cdo yll ta shkoj mbi vigje e vija.

Nis endet disa prej pelhures zeze,
sa nates gjurme fare me s'i mbetet,
mbi toke,gjere shtrihet nje tryeze,
ku drita derdhet posht' si ar qe tretet.

I dehur jam prej bukurise se dites,
prej kaltersise se qiellit te kulluar,
q'e kqyr si cdo send me sy shetites,
plot etje te nje endjes se pashuar.

----------


## babager

s`na dhurove ndonje foto te Asdrenit?

----------


## gjirfabe

> s`na dhurove ndonje foto te Asdrenit?


*Vlera të pavdekshme

ISHTE AI GJAK I FLAKTË SHQIPTARI QË I USHQENTE ME ENTUZIAZËM TË PARËT TANË*


_(Fjala e Asdrenit me rastin e varrimit të Arhimandrit Harallamb Çalamani në Bukuresht_ )

Shqipëtarët, si brenda edhe jashtë, skanë kohë të mentohen për gjëra të larta, të cilat i lartësojnë si ata vetë, si edhe atdheun që i lindi. Këta të sotmit nuku u ngjasin aspak atyreve burrave të brezit të shkuar, që me veprat e tyre patriotike, shkëlqyen si ylli i motshëm në mes të errësirës. Sot Shqipëtarët hahen e grihen në mes të tyre për punë interesi, smërira personale, duke ia vënë kazmën themeleve të shtetit tonë të ri. Shqiptarët skanë kohë ti peshojnë mundimet e çdo idealisti, e tu japin meritën e duhur.

Themi i lumtur se me veprat e tua dëfteve me mjaftësi se munde të bësh gjë. Fatzi se siç duket faqëza, arrijte në gjendjen aq sa kurrkush më sta vinte fillin, provë se vdiqe në një shtrat të një spitali, siç vdesin të gjithë ata që lënë veten e tyre më poshtë se interesi, dhe shërbyen një ideal të naltë, që smunt ta bëjë çdo njeri. Të mbaj mënt kur ardhe, dhe me gjithë që nuk ishe pregaditur për një lëvizje kishtare kombëtare, vullneti yt e dëfteu se me tërë fuqinë që pate, fillove punën dhe e mbarove me gjithë pengimet që të delnin në të djathtë e në të mëngjër asokohe, dhe sot prapë aty tu dha ta mbarosh jetën tënde të turbullt. 

    Thom të turbullt se shqipëtarët nuk janë akoma të zotërit ti çmojnë njerëzit e tyre që rentnë dhe u tretnë për një ideal të lartë saqë këtu kishe edhe fuqi të lëkundesh na sgjonje me fjalimet e tua vërejtjen që të punojmë, por posa fuqia më stë ndihmoi, u hoqe dhe vajte në Shqipëri, duke pandehur se do të gjesh prehjen që të duhej në pleqëri, por mjerisht as atje tek djepi yt, nuk e gjete atë prehje. Shqipëtarët e Shqipërisë, si dhe ata të jashtmit, skanë kohë të peshojnë mundimet e bëra të çdo idealisti, e ti japin meritën e duhur.

    Shqipëtarët, si brenda edhe jashtë, skanë kohë të mentohen për gjëra të larta, të cilat i lartësojnë si ata vetë, si edhe atdheun që i lindi. Këta të sotmit nuku u ngjasin aspak atyreve burrave të brezit të shkuar, që me veprat e tyre patriotike, shkëlqyen si ylli i motshëm në mes të errësirës. Sot Shqipëtarët hahen e grihen në mes të tyre për punë interesi, smërira personale, duke ia vënë kazmën themelve të shtetit tonë të ri. Shqipëtarët sot më sjanë ata burra kryelartë që nderonin çdo karakter të mirë, dhe nderoheshin prej çdo njeriu që dinte tu peshojë sjelljet. Sot Shqipëtarët, po e përsëris, kanë rënë në një tra të lik: më su valon ay gjak i flaktë dhe enthusiazmë që na ushqyen të parët tanë. Ata sot i përunjen çdo dhelpre e cila para syve i përkëdhel, por mprapa u jep mynxat dhe i bën të lozin valle si ariu që është i lidhur me zinxhira në gojë.

    Në varrin e hapur sot të Arqimandrid Çalamanit, le të derdhim një lot që prej këtij loti të heqim shpresën se Shqipëtarët që sot e tutje do të përpiqen që të dalin të zotërit tu bëjnë ballë të metave të tyre, që me një mendim të njëshmë, të mundin ta ngjeshin ndjenjën patriotike në shkallën e ditëve të sotshme, dyke marrë nënë sy pësimet si mësime për të arthme. Harallamb Çalamani prehu të drejtit, dhe fryma jote le të jetë shembëll për ne që të vazhdojmë përpara veprën e filluar. I përjetshmë qoftë kujtimi yt! Bukuresht, 11 janar 1936. Shënim yni: Harallamb Çalamani ishte prifti i parë i Komunitetit Ortodoks Shqiptar të Bukureshtit. Shërbeu në kishën e Shën Kollit (Më një Ditë), deri në ditën e fundit të jetës së tij. 

Nga Shqipëria e Re e Konstancës dhe arkivi i Thanas Kristo Rëmbecit.

Asdreni.


Shqiptaret e Bukureshtit me priftin Callamani ne mes (1930).

Korcaret e Bukureshtit me Asdrenin ne mes (1938)

----------


## [Perla]

*Kosovës*

Kosovë, o vend' i famshëm i trimnis,
Kosovë, o lule e bukur e Shqipnis!
Ti bjeshkat plot vjollca rreth i ke,
...Si vashë e virgjen: nuse sikur je;
Dhe malet me bor
Mi krye i ke kunor!

Kosovë, o atdhe i lavduem i burrnis
Ti ke pas kjen mbretnesha e Rumelis!
Nalt mbaje kryet t'and si gjithmon
Difto-u e zonja; koha sot e don
Ti t'çohesh përseri
N'luftë t'mbarë për liri!

Se teje të madhe shpresë ushqen Shqipnija
Me burra ti q'i len, t'gjatë si selvija,
Sakola mali, shoq në bot' që s' kanë
Si luaj e si dragoj plot forcë që janë,
Që e derdhin gjakun prrue
Atdheun për m'e shpëtue!

Ke bij që s'kanë drojë asnjë pikë
As syni far' u tutet, s'dinë as frikë
Anmikut kur i sulen me rrebtsi
Si breshni mi te hidhen me duhi.

Gra e vasha ke, si zana sy-mëdha
Trimnesha qi Shqipnija din m'i ba
Qi rrokin armët në luftë me gas tuj shkue
Ja se me mund, ja se me dekun tuj luftue!
Për nder të shtëpis s'vet;
E falin shpirt e jet!

Kosovë, o trimneshë, lule e rrallë
Detyrën tin' e ke me dal sot n'ballë
Se mbrrini koha, tokën për m'e mprue
Anmiqt e motçëm jashtë me i dëbue
Se mjaft e kanë robnue
Dhe n' zjarm e kanë prue!

A mund m'e durue pa pra kët zgjedhë
Që të huejt para syve të t'venë ledhe
Për me t'rrzue nër kamb' e për me t'shkel
Për me t'ba gjithë copë, mirë si ju del
Dhe duersh mos të lëshojn'
Prej faqes s'dheut të t'shojn!

Disa "Serbi e vjetër" duen me i thanë
"Maqedhoni" do t' jerë emnin ja lanë!
Atyne si u pëlqen kufijt i venë
Shqipnija veç mbas dojes s'tyne me kjenë;
Mendojnë pa turp kurrfarë
Se s'ka nji komb Shqiptarë!

Përpara burra, rrokni hut' e shpatë
Prej zis pështonëje Kosovën e ngratë
At' nanën t'uej t'lidhun kamb' e dur
Q' anmiqt e kan vorrue me dhe e me gur,
Me lott qi qan e ankon
E asnji nuk i ndihmon!

Shqyptarë mos kujtoni bes' e fe
Po nanën ju kujtoni qi u ka le
Qi ka mbet fill e vetum si gru e ve
Prej bijet e harrume mi ket dhe!
Se ansht turp i math për ju
Të huejt me i u çnderu!

Sot ora mbrrini, dita e bekueme
Shqipnin m'e ba në bot' një vent t'lirueme!
Kosovës emnin me ja ngref te qilli
Për çud të botës sa ka me shkëlzy dilli
Me rrnue një Shqypni
Si zonjë në lumni.

Shqyptarë, çoni-u, vllazën ora mbrrini
Si Geg' e Toskë nalt flamurin e ngrini!
Një Manastir, Shkup, Shkodër e Janinë
Një trup bani-e an' e mb'anë Shqypninë
Si ç'trimit mirë i prek
Me nder n'luftë me dek!

----------

bili99 (11-04-2018)

----------


## [Perla]

*Ora e zemres*

Shkrihen ujrat ner liqene,
Qielli fletet nis e hap
Mbyllur zemra rri si qene
S'do te çohet jashte nje çap
Strehevet treten dhe kongjijte,
Shterrin lotet gjith pike pike
Zemra hesht e mbledh peqinjte
Me nje sy me sheh te lik.
Maje biskut zogu tundet,
Rreze vere gjith po pret,
Gjumit zemra s'do te shkundet,
As nje ndjenje asaj si flet.
Kryet kacja qet si trime
Qilimin e bardhe e flaku tej,
Tuf e barit dje si qime,
Sot çel bishtrat musi hej.
Dhe gjinkalla mer kitaren
Nje arratises vjershetor
Rri mpreh zerin mi te paren,
fije barit prandveror.
Hapu zemer, vjen pranvera
Rreze shkasin ne çdo skaj
Merr lahuten dil tek dera,
Nisia kenges e mos qaj!
Thuria kenges dhempshurije
Cele zemren magjiplote,
Ligjeraten dashurije
Qe dha qielli doreplote.
Cohu zemer, shteri lotet, 
Bjeri tingullit ledhatar
Se gjesendi s'vlejne motet
Sa vlen çasti magjistar..

----------

